# best dogman?



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

as a novice I enjoy the bloodline section and im wondering who can be called one of the best dogman from the past. now im from southern Louisiana and im partial to Boudreaux blood which gave way to eli to eli jr/bullyson to honeybunch to jeep and midnight cowboy and rascal and nigorino I think. I know it can go further to heinzle and Colby but is Colby the best dogman. also carver blood is real big down here. I hope to learn a lot from where this thread might go and im just a novice thinking out loud trying to learn the past of this breed.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

well your on the right path, all those names you mentioned were good dogmen,
i dont really believe that there is or was a best, because thats what kind everyone would have.

i think its just personal preference, like ice cream, so many different flavors,
what might be the best to you might not be the best for the next man.

but as long as your advancing your knowledge, 
heck you dont know, your on your way to being the best.................


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Patrick, Boudreaux, Hammonds, Hargroves, Loposay, Nebblettes, Boyles, Halls, Carver, Tudors, Heinzl, Colby, Corvino.... 

its been said by the legendary Oklahoma Kid aka E. Tudor.... Heinzl, J.P. ... produced more winners than any other dogman/woman. Heinzl said he produce twice as many curs that didn't get out of his yard.. SO.. How many curs did alot of these others produced? 

JMO Heinzl, J.P., Lightener ... Tudor the best eye for a winning dog and produced some REAL good ones, BUT! breeding wasn't his forte` .... .winning was


----------



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks surfer there is so much info out there that can support whatever you want to believe that it can be mind blowing and I just would like to here the truth. Aldo I been watching schoolboy on the apdr YouTube site. I know youtube is a big gamble but schoolboy seems authentic to me

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I am a romantic of sourts when it come to Bulldogs. I like the Bob Nebletts and Ed Crenshaw's of the sport. The working man that let the dogs do the talking and werent sales men or hustlers. But that is just me. Their are plenty of greats in the game just gotta know what you like!


----------



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

So from some of what I've read is it a 50/50 split between genetics and dogman or mostly genetic or dogman.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

pretty much ... It's all about what you can do with what you got; and what you got.. 

some are visionaries they see and can do a lil more with the dogs than others... 

Nebbletts was a good call Rudy.. COLBY, OFRN, performance or show .. everyone respects that stuff for sure....


----------



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

Nebbletts? Well that's more for me to research thanks guys

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Pknattsr said:


> Thanks surfer there is so much info out there that can support whatever you want to believe that it can be mind blowing and I just would like to here the truth. Aldo I been watching schoolboy on the apdr YouTube site. I know youtube is a big gamble but schoolboy seems authentic to me
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thats because he is, you can chat with him on FB if you want too. Real legit guy and very honest, all about the education.

I couldnt pick a favorite, or best one. Each was good in their own way, similar to different lines, they all have their pro's and con's.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I like Hammonds and Boudreaux  but there are many great ones.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

yeh Im pretty fond of Hammonds myself. Theres one or two that poke around here once ina while too.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

There are a couple that I have been talking to, not old timers persay but they are some of my favorites, they might not have been the big names but their quality of character and honesty about themselves, their dogs, and how they conduct everything is something I love


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I like Hammonds and Boudreaux  but there are many great ones.


A fun conversation every time right there!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I actually just recently started looking into the Hammonds stuff...he was a judge at the last show and I got to chat a little with him. Pretty neat dude!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, I'm fond of a certain OFRN dogman


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Well, I'm fond of a certain OFRN dogman


:thumbsup: renowned and established none the less up:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> :thumbsup: renowned and established none the less up:


A lifetime of dedication to the breed and a line of dogs he can literally call his own. In a world of "fixing things that aren't broke", he has remained a model of consistency. He's seen it all and rubbed elbows with some of the best. Not too many of these guys still around...a sobering thought indeed.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

this thread turned out good.........
i just read another, that wasnt as good as this one,

this one shows how a conversation between 'dogpeople' goes

it seems to me, it makes people want to read and learn.


----------



## jstockard (Dec 28, 2013)

Rudy4747 said:


> I am a romantic of sourts when it come to Bulldogs. I like the Bob Nebletts and Ed Crenshaw's of the sport. The working man that let the dogs do the talking and werent sales men or hustlers. But that is just me. Their are plenty of greats in the game just gotta know what you like!


I agree with Ed Crenshaw - my adopted Grandfather  so sad when he passed away  his blood live on in our line


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

we did thv redboy/jocko thing and had a 4'xer ROM that started his own bloodluine,

but redboy is in my blood i still have the same redboy blood since 1980

there are a couple that know me on this forum, and they know thge real deal,

thats all i'm gonna say about that


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

For myself, I would call it a toss up between Con Feeley and Joe Corvino as my favorites from history.

As for "best," I don't think anyone can claim that undisputed title. This breed was "built up" from numerous dedicated fanciers.


----------

